# * *4th Gen 20GB iPod F/S!!* *Pics* *



## Hello

Here we have a nice 4th Gen 20GB iPod F/S. The iPod has hairline scratches, but that is just from normal use. In a few places on the back, on the bottom left, and bottom rightish, there are more hairline scratches, forsay "bundled up". Just from setting in on desks etc. This iPod has ALWAYS been well taken care of.

*Buy with confidence, I have 100% feedback in sig!*
This is on another forum, will get the feedback for intrested people.

What do I get?

4th Gen 20GB iPod
iTunes Software
Dock Connector to USB 2.0 + Firewire!!! (This doesn't come with the iPod normally, I purchased this for +$30.)
Charger
386 Songs pre-loaded allready onto the iPod. (Can delete if wanted)

The iPod is sold AS IS!

*Price: $215 OBO*

*Pics:*


----------



## Hello

Need this sold..


----------



## Charlie7940

If I recall you went through so much trouble to find a 20gig ipod and now you want to sell it?  Are you unhappy with it?

Anyway...you're guaranteed to have better luck on ebay


----------



## Hello

Lol, I am staying in the iPod Faimly..


----------



## Geoff

you should consider using paint yo cut off your hand in the pics.  

If you want to stay in the iPod family, then why are you selling this?


----------



## DCIScouts

I just had to return one because I needed the money for something else, but when I get the money again, I am sooooo getting one!!!

LOL, and the ad at the top of the page is for a free iPod, hmm....


----------



## Hello

Not trying to be a dick, but please dont whore my B/S/T thread. I know that's what half the people do on here post 415664 times a day to get there post count up to 1 billion. Theres other thread's to do this in. Let it not be mine. Thanks.


----------



## Hello

Up.


----------



## DanLatimer

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> you should consider using paint yo cut off your hand in the pics.
> 
> If you want to stay in the iPod family, then why are you selling this?




you never answered the question hello...


----------



## Hello

DanLatimer said:
			
		

> you never answered the question hello...


Wow, what is this whore John's bst thread? Get the hell out..go think about it if u care that much.


----------



## DanLatimer

if your trying something i think we deserve to know why you are selling it, if it works at all...


----------



## ahajv4life

loll, this is getting good.  HELLO: you're rebutle


----------



## Hello

If your want to know that answer and are intrested in the iPod, I would gladly answer it for you. But for people whom are not intrestedm it's a waste of my time.


----------



## Hello

Price Lowered!


----------



## DanLatimer

oh, okay


----------



## Hello

DanLatimer- Ha, you edited that post. And I PM'ed you.


----------



## Hello

*Need this GONE!*


----------



## Geoff

wow hello, you must be in a bad mood, but you didnt anser my question, why are you selling this if you want to stay in the iPod family.


----------



## Hello

Hello said:
			
		

> If your want to know that answer and are intrested in the iPod, I would gladly answer it for you. But for people whom are not intrestedm it's a waste of my time.



*PM me if you are intrested and would like to know.*


----------



## Hello

Up..need this gone..


----------



## Lax

www.ebay.com


----------



## Hello

Lord AnthraX said:
			
		

> www.ebay.com


No.


----------



## dragon2309

> No.



Why?


----------



## Lorand

Wow, you are naked on the second photo!


----------



## flame1117

Lorand said:
			
		

> Wow, you are naked on the second photo!



You just happen to notice these things dont you


----------



## ahajv4life

careful, he's gonna come back and yell at you for not posting about his iPod....


----------



## Lorand

ahajv4life said:
			
		

> careful, he's gonna come back and yell at you for not posting about his iPod....


Ya, but with all the bs posted here his thread became a hot thread.


----------



## Hello

Lol, you guys would also be a little mad, when im trying to sell something and u dicks are trying to get to about..1 trillion posts.


----------



## Charlie7940

Hey, lets try and be mature about the situation and keep the "name calling" under control.  I'll leave this thread open for now but if this continues it will be closed.


----------



## Hello

Charlie7940 said:
			
		

> Hey, lets try and be mature about the situation and keep the "name calling" under control.  I'll leave this thread open for now but if this continues it will be closed.


I don't care, I will just make another. Maybe they wont spam that one.


----------



## Geoff

you should anyways, this is what happened to my thread for my comp, so many posts that its not really a thread for something for sale.


----------



## Charlie7940

> I don't care, I will just make another.




Please  ... Anyway I can see why your mad.  Let's try and keep focus on the main point of this thread.


----------



## Geoff

So howmuch are you sellingthis for right now? becuase you said you lowered the price.


----------



## Hello

Thanks for understanding why I am a little upset. The price now is $215.


----------



## Hello

Guess I'll up this one. Since I made another one for the hopes of it not being whored, and it got deleted. 


UPUPUPPUPUPUPUPUPUPPUPUPUPUPUPUPPUPUPUPUPUPUPPUPUPUPUPUPUPPUPUPUPUPUPUPPUPUPUPUPUPUPPUPUPUPUPUPUPPUPUPUPUPUPUPPUPUPUPUPUPUPPUPUPUPUPUPUPPUPUPUPUPUPUPPUPUPUPUPUPUPPUPUPUPUPUPUPPUPUPUPUPUPUPPUPUPUPUPUPUPPUPUPUPUPUPUPPUPUPUPUPUPUPPUPUPUPUPUPUPPUPUPUP


----------



## Lax

Hello said:
			
		

> Guess I'll up this one. Since I made another one for the hopes of it not being whored, and it got deleted.



You know not to double post. If you wanted to have this not whored then just calmly explain that and ask that it stays on topic.


----------



## Hello

upupuppuupu


----------



## ian

Hello said:
			
		

> upupuppuupu


thread closed
account rebanned.


----------

